# L



## Penelope (Jul 3, 2003)

deleted at author's request.


----------



## rcallaci (Jul 3, 2003)

You make the dreary task of washing the cloths an adventure. A  Wonderful slice of life tale telling.

Warm Regards,
Bob


----------



## Penelope (Jul 3, 2003)

You know life is a lot tamer with my Maytag washer and dryer.  I guess the ad is true.  Ho hum.  smiles


----------

